# Stores plan war in the TV aisles



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

From Reuters via Yahoo:


> It may not be a blood bath, but it will definitely be a dogfight. The television aisles of top U.S. retailers are poised for a hard-fought contest this holiday season as chains take little chances with budget-conscious shoppers.
> 
> Unlike last year when some such as Best Buy held the line on discounts and promoted only high-end TVs, many retailers told Reuters this past week that they plan to do whatever it takes to get the customer through the door.
> 
> For the consumer, expect to see price cuts of up to 40 percent from a year ago on big-screen TVs, plus free shipping deals and even a 36-month financing option, in the run-up to "Black Friday" on November 25, the unofficial start of the holiday selling season.


Hmmmm. A good year to replace my 8-year-old Pany plasma?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Might be a good year to replace the budget brand 32 in the bedroom


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I May be adding that HDTV to the garage afterall.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I can't figure out why the smaller sets aren't falling. 32s aren't too much more expensive than 22s, but I don't have room for a 32 where I'm thinking of adding a set.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Demand, there just isnt that much demand for tv's that small....


----------



## Rockaway1836 (Sep 26, 2007)

Scott Kocourek said:


> I May be adding that HDTV to the garage afterall.


My garage will never see a car in it. Just put an 80 inch Sharp out there. It joins a 47 inch LG, 42 inch Vizio, and a 40 inch Sony.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Here's a sample of TV sale prices at Costco as of todaly (11/10) with expiration dates:
Vizio 47" 3D 120 Hz LCD (E3D4250W), $569.99, reg. $669.99; exp. 11/27 (?)
LG 55" 3D 120 Hz. LCD (55LW3700), $1349.99, reg. $1749.99; exp. 11/30
Sharp 60" 240 Hz.LED (LC-60LE633U), $1499.99, reg. 1649.99; exp. 11/19
Sharp 70" 240 Hz LED (LC-70LE733U), $2599.99, reg. $2799.99; exp. 12/3
Sharp 60" 240 Hz. LED (LC-60LE832U) $1599.99, reg. $1949.99; exp. 11/27


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I have camelcamelcamel.com tracking the four televisions that I am interested in. Already gave the heads up that the TV purchase may not occur until January. I have kept an eye on bfads.net, and there were already advertised specials on 32" televisions for $200 from the likes of Westinghouse.


----------



## mystic7 (Dec 9, 2007)

Mark Holtz said:


> I have camelcamelcamel.com tracking the four televisions that I am interested in. Already gave the heads up that the TV purchase may not occur until January. I have kept an eye on bfads.net, and there were already advertised specials on 32" televisions for $200 from the likes of Westinghouse.


Pretty sure I saw 32" Westinghouse HDTV's at Best Buy the other day for $179.00 (it could have been $197.00). btw, for the first time that I can remember, Best Buy was pushing an Insignia brand HDTV, so naturally they tweaked the picture to within an inch of its life and I must say, it looked amazing. The only drawback to lesser known brand names, to me, is their lifespan.


----------

